# Sunday's Show and Tell 12/10/17



## jd56 (Dec 10, 2017)

Happy Pickin and Happy Holidays...wait, I prefer Merry Christmas...only 15 more days.

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures@

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Dec 10, 2017)

No bike but got a lead on one.As long as we were talking about corny TV shows we watched as kids I picked up a few corny board games in Michigan City,Indiana


 

 ................................................................


----------



## buck hughes (Dec 10, 2017)

picked up this Monark light


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 10, 2017)

Lots of toys, a shirt, a rocketfor my rocket bike. Oh and an old wood thing!


----------



## mike j (Dec 10, 2017)

This gal may not look like much but it's sporting a 3 spd Sturmey w/ a coaster brake & 36 spokes.  Judging by the peddle blocks, this trany has some pretty low miles on it. I'm a huge kick back fan but am liking the overdrive aspect of the 3 spd. Well worth the twenty bucks I paid for it. Also got this great rack from a Caber, it'll soon be on my 39 Miss.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2017)

It was like Christmas in the mail for me one day this week.
Thanks @rustjunkie


----------



## John G04 (Dec 10, 2017)

Been wanting a dog since i was 2 and got this little 9 week old goldendoodle. Loves the snow and his squeaky toys.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 10, 2017)

picked up this hawthorne a while back for the 2 speed that was on it,wasnt going to do anything with it as it was pretty crusty.really didn't want any more projects,but after looking at it for a week decided to clean it up .


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 10, 2017)

A few nice things I got this week. Delta #34  juvenile light & battery tube ,  Delta Astro-lite,  Delta Powerhead  and this odd but super cool  deluxe CT chain guard with a 1963 - 67 CT Decal.  1962 was the  last year for the deluxe guard CT and WASP only,  1962 last year for the deluxe guard on a CT but only in red , 1961 last year you could order a CT in any standard color


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 10, 2017)

Mystery item of the week.......anyone? Nothing to do with bicycles.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 10, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> Mystery item of the week.......anyone? Nothing to do with bicycles.
> View attachment 722551



A coaster for tacos?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> Mystery item of the week.......anyone? Nothing to do with bicycles.
> View attachment 722551



80's shoulder pads???
Please don't tell me they're collectable too?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Blackout (Dec 10, 2017)

picked up 4 more old metal cabinets with drawers and a 20' trailer been looking for one for awhile as was sick of p*****g $ away paying for a storage unit and finally found a cheaper one.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 10, 2017)

Pretty excited about this find


----------



## stoney (Dec 10, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 722584




Ah, now I see who got that. I missed it by 4 minutes. Nice!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 10, 2017)

I got this ‘40 C model plus truss rodz. I went CABE shopping this week hah!


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 10, 2017)

My first Huffman. A 1948 with a Hiawatha badge. Should clean up ok and be a good rider for my son.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 10, 2017)

Got this 20" Miller kickstand. I plan to use it on the 20" Shapleigh motobike project I picked up last week, unless I find a 20" drop stand for it.


----------



## John zachow (Dec 10, 2017)

Picked up this JC Higgins hand warmer today. Never saw one before but seemed a good deal for 1.00 at an estate sale today.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Got my calendars! Already starting to plan next years calendar. V/r Shawn


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 10, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> My first Huffman. A 1948 with a Hiawatha badge. Should clean up ok and be a good rider for my son.View attachment 722695 View attachment 722696



What is all that white stuff on the ground?


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 10, 2017)

Not a bike but bike related. My most resent tattoo. Been wanting to get this one for awhile. The yellow should really come out as it heals.


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 10, 2017)

Got this rocket ray a couple weeks ago just never posted it.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 10, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Got my calendars! Already starting to plan next years calendar. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 722730 View attachment 722731 View attachment 722732 View attachment 722733 View attachment 722734 View attachment 722735



Can we see February?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 10, 2017)

Awhipple said:


> Not a bike but bike related. My most resent tattoo. Been wanting to get this one for awhile. The yellow should really come out as it heals.View attachment 722744



Now that’s dedication to vintage bikes, lol.  Pretty cool bro.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 10, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Can we see February?




Here is the bike for each month

Cover--2018 Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles-Tanklights
Jan-'47 Monark Silver King (aka Hex Tube)
Feb-'37 Hawthorne Zep
Mar-'37 Dayton Super Streamline
Apr-'38 Firestone Twin Flex
May-'38 Roadmaster Supreme
Jun-'35 Schwinn Aerocycle
Jul-'39 Shelby Airflo "No Nose"
Aug-'41 Schwinn Autocycle Deluxe
Sep-'38 Hiawatha Arrow
Oct-'38 Iver Johnson Super Mobike
Nov-'41 Goodyear Double Eagle Deluxe (aka Clipper)
Dec-'37 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 10, 2017)

Good week for me!


----------



## kreika (Dec 10, 2017)

Some silver parts I got this week.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 10, 2017)

kreika said:


> Some silver parts I got this week.
> View attachment 722896 View attachment 722897 View attachment 722898



Chris, I'm dying here. Or should I say, you're killing me! Fantastic pile of parts you got there. Are you planning on spreading the joy? If so, I need! I need!


----------



## John G04 (Dec 10, 2017)

kreika said:


> Some silver parts I got this week.
> View attachment 722896 View attachment 722897 View attachment 722898




:eek:


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 10, 2017)

The Schwinn Liberty badged bike got here this week. Got it reassembled today. Then picked up this prewar mess this afternoon which I will be parting out











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 10, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> Mystery item of the week.......anyone? Nothing to do with bicycles.
> View attachment 722551



Fortune cookie shipping containers ?


----------



## kreika (Dec 10, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> Chris, I'm dying here. Or should I say, you're killing me! Fantastic pile of parts you got there. Are you planning on spreading the joy? If so, I need! I need!




Assembly soon!!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 10, 2017)

Got a twofer this week.....an inny and a outy....everyone I've gotten has a # on it...the one on the left has what is on the second pic...


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 10, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Got a twofer this week.....an inny and a outy....everyone I've gotten has a # on it...the one on the left has what is on the second pic...
> 
> View attachment 722943
> View attachment 722944



Looks like a 28" and a 26". Great stands.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 10, 2017)

1909 clinchers .....currently being revived for show status.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 10, 2017)

The mystery solved......


 

 
SkeeBall Sand Pads for the 30, 40 & 50 scoring rings, helps to prevent bounce out. They mount in that upper portion of the ring where the ball will hit the backing and jump out, these will definitely help to up my scores. Thanks for playing!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 10, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> The mystery solved......
> View attachment 723016 View attachment 723017
> SkeeBall Sand Pads for the 30, 40 & 50 scoring rings, helps to prevent bounce out. They mount in that upper portion of the ring where the ball will hit the backing and jump out, these will definitely help to up my scores. Thanks for playing!



I was fixin to say that, lol. I used to love ski-ball.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 11, 2017)

I scored this on the bay! Perfect patina for my 39 Columbia.. Funny thing was it was cheap enough where I didnt even look at it that good..I assumed it didnt have a lens,but it was so clear I didnt even see it!It was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 16, 2017)

Awhipple said:


> Not a bike but bike related. My most resent tattoo. Been wanting to get this one for awhile. The yellow should really come out as it heals.View attachment 722744



My friend Tracy Zumwalt owns the Anchor Tattoo Shop in Seattle. He has a Morrow Hub, the Dx wing and circle, some inch pitch chain and several other things to do with prewar Schwinn and Mead Ranger bicycles on his arms and legs.Barry


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 21, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is the bike for each month
> 
> Cover--2018 Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles-Tanklights
> Jan-'47 Monark Silver King (aka Hex Tube)
> ...



Great job!  Thank you.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 22, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Lots of toys, a shirt, a rocketfor my rocket bike. Oh and an old wood thing!
> View attachment 722347 View attachment 722348 View attachment 722349 View attachment 722350 View attachment 722351 View attachment 722352 View attachment 722353 View attachment 722354 View attachment 722355



I have a twinn to the Tonka Tow Truck


----------

